
Tracking of 10M smartphones reveals 2016 election spoiled Thanksgiving - tinafray
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/science/the-2016-election-season-spoiled-thanksgiving-says-study-that-tracked-10-million-smartphones
======
parvenu74
"While both Frimer and Green were impressed by Chen's study, they raised the
question of whether such data scooping methods represented a violation of
people's personal privacy."

You think? I'm beginning to wonder who _doesn 't_ have access to location --
and other! -- information and whether it might be time to reconsider my
digital lifestyle choices. Not saying I'm going to go full "Professor Ted" or
that his reaction was appropriate, but as Chris Rock says, I understand it.

